# Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?



## Tannitümpel (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Unser Gartenteich besteht aus einer rein "grün-trüben" Algensuppe (sichttiefe= 0), vielen Wasser-,Schwimm- und Sumpfpflanzen, 12 kleinen Goldfischen, 2 Teichfröschen und 2 Erdkröten. Am Donnerstag sind 30 Post- und Spitzhornschnecken "eingezogen" und 7 Teichmuscheln. Filtertechnik habe ich keine, nur ein kleines Wasserspiel. 

Bekommen die __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln die Algensuppe in den Griff?
Wann wird das Wasser ca. klarer?
Soll ich trotz Muscheln mit Filtertechnik "nachhelfen"? - ich hätte da Angst das die Muscheln mir verhungern.....


----------



## Torsten. Z (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo Tanja,

die __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken werden das Wasser nicht Klar bekommen.

Habe auch Muscheln und Schnecken im Teich, mein Wasser ist Kristall Klar, Sichttiefe bis zum Grund. Und mir ist bis jetzt noch keine Muschel verhungert. 
Desweiteren lieben Muscheln Sand (Reinsand 0,3mm) in dem sie sich eingraben können. 

Wie Groß ist der Teich?
Wieviel Unterwasser Pflanzen sind im Teich?
Wie ist die Uferbepflanzung angelegt?

Wenn du ohne Technik auskommen möchtest, ist die Bepflanzung im und an Wasser entscheidend. 

Also wenn du klares Wasser haben möchtest, solltest du auf einen Filter nicht verzichten. Bitte gehe jetzt nicht her und kaufe dir einen "Druckfilter", viel mehr informiere dich hier im Forum über Filter eigenbauten. Mit wenig Geld und etwas Handwerklichen Geschick, kannst du dir so einen Filter erstellen der für deinen Teich passt und auch funktioniert.

Wartungsarm sollte er sein, man will ja nicht Sklave des Filters werden sondern seinen Teich genießen. 

An erster Stelle sollte immer ein Vorfilter stehen der den groben Schmutz entfernt da nach sollte ein Biostuffe volgen, hier hat sich für mich bewährt __ Hel-X oder ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter oder eine Kombination aus beiden.....

Beim Filter Bau und Pumpen Kauf bitte auf deine Teichgröße achten! Der Teich sollte 1 mal die Stunde aber mindestens alle 2 Stunden 1 mal durch den Filter laufen! Auch dazu solltest du hier im Forum einiges an Informationen finden. Bei Fragen kannst du hier auf ein großes Potenzial an Wissen der einzelnen User zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kimba95 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo,
in unserem Teich sind Filter und Pumpe und daher sind auch (denke ich mal) drei von vier Teichmuscheln tot. Wenn das Wasser zu sauber ist, werden sie vermutlich verhungern.


----------



## Torsten. Z (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo...

Bitte Informiert euch doch erstmal was eure __ Muscheln so an Nahrung aufnehmen!
Die Nahrung der __ Teichmuschel besteht aus Detritus und Plankton wie zum Beispiel kleine Algen und andere Kleinstlebewesen. 

Zitat WiKi:



> Plankton gibt es in allen möglichen Formen und Größen. Besonders kleine Organismen (4-40 µm) werden dem Nanoplankton (auch Nannoplankton) zugerechnet. Die kleinsten Formen sind Bakterien, von denen bis zu zwei Millionen in einem Teelöffel Wasser Platz haben.



So.... nur sehr sehr wenige Filter filtern das Wasser so Stark das dieses dem Wasser entzogen wird! Also ein Normaler Teichfilter + Vorfielter filtert so in der Größenordnung 250 bis 100 µm. Ausnahmen gibt es siehe Trommelfilter + Vliesfilter aber wer so einen Filter am hat der Hat wahrscheinlich keine Muscheln im Teich sondern betreibt einen reinen Koi Teich. 

Wie geschrieben bei mir ist noch keine Muschel trotz Filter verhungert.


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo

Wenn ich auch mal kurz was dazu sagen darf.
Hier wird gerade wieder der Teichfilter mit einem Kaffeefilter verglichen.
Das ist nicht so, außer man hat ein Sieb oder ähnliches als Vorfilter. 

In erster Linie bietet das Filtermaterial was im Filter ist nur den Lebensraum, damit sich Bakterien und Mikroorganismen ansiedeln können damit Schadstoffe im Wasser umgewandelt werden in unschädliche Stoffe. Das wiederum sind dann Nährstoffe für Pflanzen oder Algen. 

Wenn keine Fische im Teich sind braucht man auch in der Regel keinen Filter am Teich.
Algen in welcher Form auch immer sind Ursache eines Nährstoffüberschusses im Teich.
Wenn nicht genug Pflanzen im Teich sind, die die Nährstoffe aufnehmen können ist das Futter für die Algen.

__ Schnecken und __ Muscheln bringen da rein gar nichts, man muss bedenken was sie fressen kommt hinten wieder raus und das ist ein Teufelskreis. 

In erster Linie gilt es übermäßigen Nährstoffeintrag zu vermeiden, das heißt anfallenden Dreck z.B. Laub oder abgestorbene Pflanzenteile direkt aus dem Teich entfernen. 
Das zweite was man braucht ist viel Geduld, ein Teich braucht seine Zeit, bis ein Gleichgewicht herrscht. Wenn das grüne Wasser in Fadenalgen übergeht kann man sie sehr gut abfischen auch so holt man die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.

Wenn genug Pflanzen im Teich sind und sie auch angewachsen sind dann werden die Algen langsam zurück gehen.
So was passiert aber nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Tannitümpel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tanja,
> Wie Groß ist der Teich?
> Wieviel Unterwasser Pflanzen sind im Teich?
> Wie ist die Uferbepflanzung angelegt?



Uii....Also der Teich hat einen Durchmesser von 3 meter, an der tiefsten stelle mißt er 0,80m.
An Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich 2 Seerosen, Tannenwedel, __ Froschbiss und -Löffel, Linse, Minze.....eigentlich das ganze Sortiment durch...wie das andere Krautzeugs sich nennt weiß ich nicht mehr.(Gras mit Wattebuscheln, kleine grüne Pflänzchen mit gelben Blüten am Stengel)
Die Sumpfzonen bestehen __ Kalmus, Zebragras und was braun/grün gestreiftes, __ Rohrkolben, usw. 
Mittlerweile habe ich von jeder Pflanze 3-5 Stück.
Die Uferbepflanzung.... Zwischen einigen Stauden stehen viele Pampasgräser, Bambus und andere __ Ziergräser und 2 rote __ Fächerahorn... 

Wie gesagt, dieser Teich ist mit viel Unwissen angelegt....Der neue Teich wird besser geplant....


----------



## Kurt (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo Tanja, 
die __ Muscheln sind ja ganz gut, wenn Bitterlinge im Teich sind, aber für die Klärung selber gib ich nix - auch wenn da behauptet wird, so 40 l pro Stunde werden geklärt. __ Schnecken sind super um Steine im Uferbereich zu reinigen und helfen sicher bei der Verarbeitung abgestorbener Pflanzen und sorgen dafür, daß die Pflanzen diese Nährstoffe aufnehmen können.
Mein Tipp:  mach das Wasserspiel aus - versuche eine kleine langsame Umwälzung einzubauen (Waserrad oder sowas), eine einfache Filterzone danach sollte die gröbsten Schwebstoffe filtern. 
Dann sollten möglichst noch mehr Pflanzen als Nährstoffverbraucher eingesetzt werden.  Evtl. müssen auch einige Fische raus bis die trüben Zeiten vorbei sind - und dann nur Teichverträgliche Fische wieder hinein. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kimba95 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo Tanja,
Seerosen und __ Froschlöffel sind keine Unterwasserpflanzen sondern Schwimmblattpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen.


----------



## chromis (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hi,

der Tannenwedel kann in tieferem Wasser sogar sehr ausgedehnte submerse Bestände bilden und nimmt dann auch größere Mengen an Nährstoffen aus dem freien Wasser auf.

Bilder vom Naturstandort:
http://www.aquamax.de/HG31UG02.htm


----------



## Tannitümpel (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe  .....
Also heute morgen schwamm Muschelfleisch an der Teichoberfläche.  
Ich habe nach den anderen __ Muscheln gesucht und auch einige mit dem Käscher gefunden. Die sind noch zu...
Mir ist aufgefallen das ich wesentlich tiefer in den Teich gucken kann als die Wochen vorher. Ein __ Goldfisch war im Seerosenpflanzkübel auf dem Kies zu sehen. Hab mich richtig gefreut das ich wieder "mehr durchblick" in meinem Teich habe. Am letzten Wochenende konnte ich gerade mal die Goldis sehen, die direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche aufgehalten haben.
Geht die Zeit der Schwebealgen nun endlich vorbei? Oder haben meine Muscheln und __ Schnecken da doch was mit zu tun?
Die neuen Pflanzen (__ Rohrkolben und __ Kalmus)schießen nun auch alle in die Höhe...


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo Tanja,

Teichmuscheln filtern zwar das Wasser, aber um nur mit Teichmuscheln einen Teich klar und algenfrei zu bekommen, wirst du wohl Pech haben. Das schaffen die nicht. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich auch mehr Algen im Teich, als die letzten Jahre. Das liegt daran, dass es bei uns in den letzten Wochen kaum geregnet hat und sich durch die Sonneneinstrahlung das Wasser auch schneller erwärmt hat. Ideal für Algen. Ich fische sie einfach jedes WE mal ab und gut ist. Algen gehören zum Teichleben eben dazu, solange sie nicht überhand nehmen.


----------



## schrope (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

Hallo!

Zur Info:
Wenn du __ Muscheln im Teich hast und trotzdem einen Filter betreiben möchtest, ist das alles kein Problem, solange du keinen UVC betreibst. 
Der UVC tötet nämlich das Plankton und diverse andere Mikroorganismen die deine Muscheln und __ Schnecken als Nahrung brauchen.

Ob nun deine Muscheln wirklich so viel zu deinem jetzt klareren Teichwasser beigetragen haben kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber ich werde mir wenn mein Teich fertig ist sicher welche einsetzen. Etwas tragen sie mit Sicherheit zur Teichfilterung bei!  

MfG, Peter


----------



## tanteju (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln- wann wird Wasser besser?*

ich habe ein paar neue __ Muscheln eingesetzt - 3 davon sind aus der schale
getreten und werden jetzt von den Teichbewohnern verzehrt.

der Verkäufer erwähnte etwas von einer grassierenden Muschelkrankheit???
kann mir da jemand helfen?

tante ju


----------

